#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Ньингма >  > > >  >  >  О принятии прибежища в нескольких учителях

## Цхултрим Тращи

Лонгъянг Ринпоче (Пятый Додрубчен Ринпоче)


1. Не стоит приглашать себе в наставники слишком много учителей — иначе не хватит времени уделять им всем внимание. И если вы собираетесь пригласить в наставники нового учителя, нужно обязательно связаться с вашим нынешним учителем и получить его согласие. Учителя обычно сострадательны и дают согласие. Если не получить согласия нынешнего учителя, то хотя бы и учитель добродетелен и не скажет ничего против, но его охранители могут расстроиться и начать чинить вам препятствия.

Когда некоторых выдающихся практиков по много учителей, на это есть свои причины. Иные нашли себе наставника по указанию своего первого учителя, направившего их к нему, чтобы получить учения, которых не было у первого учителя. Другие же решили сменить место практики на более подходящее и поэтому пошли к новому наставнику, но опять же, сделали это с согласия первого учителя.

2. Какой сейчас очень распространённый недостаток есть у людей? Сначала они находят учителя, не важно кто он, поспешно принимают у него прибежище, затем множество учений, и только потом начинают наблюдать за учителем, а ведь если смотреть на него с обычных человеческих позиций, то он — человек и тоже в чём-то «похож» на людей, и тогда они говорят: «Ну вот же, увы, как же так он похож на обычного человека?» и тут же сбегают искать себе знаменитого учителя где-нибудь ещё и принимают прибежище, а потом снова начинают смотреть на то, на сё, а, и этот неправильный, надо опять идти в другое место. Но знаете что? В тот момент, когда вы уходите от предыдущего учителя, вы уже нарушаете закон, нарушаете буддийские правила, вы ведь отказываетесь от Дхармы,  отказываетесь от своего учителя, проявляете к нему неуважение, а поэтому, отныне надо изо всех сил стараться так не поступать. Всех учителей, которые у вас были раньше, можно почитать, и ко всем равностно относиться; и я не говорю, что больше не нужно с ними встречаться, конечно встречайтесь, можете видеться с ними и делать им подношения, получать их благословения, но ни в коем случае не получайте от незнакомых учителей учений. Как только вы получаете учения, возникают обязательства, а вы их не принимаете. Я очень много встречал людей, которые так делают:
— Ой, да я вот там у учителя, как зовут его не знаю, но я получил там много посвящений.
Я спрашиваю:
— Каких посвящений?
— Да и про посвящения толком не знаю какие, но всё равно получил, да я потом и не звонил ему и он мне не звонил, и не связывались.
У некоторых спросишь:
— А принимал ли ты прибежище?
— Да там всё равно было много народу, наверху учитель, что-то там сказал, кажется, я и принял прибежище.
— А ты знаешь в чём важность прибежища и обеты?
— Он ничего не говорил, вот я и не знаю…
Это ведь безответственно по отношению к себе, вы подумайте, вот если надумал человек жениться, как он серьёзно к этому отнесётся:
— А вдруг этот парень меня обманет, хороший ли он парень? — все внимательнейше изучают, это ведь дело всей жизни. А на самом деле и вовсе не так, всего лишь кувыркание в самсаре, и на самом деле ничего не значит, но все придают этому такое значение. А что вам на самом деле нужно? Когда у человека вообще ничего нет, его самая надёжная опора — в вере, а всё остальное мнимо. По правде сказать, на самом деле мнимо, самое важное — это вера, и если вы не разберётесь как следует, будет ли у вас чиста совесть перед собой за эту жизнь? Не будет. Поэтому и говорится, надо быть осмотрительным. В практике следует быть особенно осмотрительным. Правда, сейчас в обществе творится не пойми что, а кроме того на дворе век упадка, многие ведь очень хорошо притворяются. Он сидит как будда, одет во всё чистенькое, всё монашеские одежды, и не как у меня тут не пойми какие, а всё на месте, а ведь он отнюдь не обязательно настоящий. Я был в Китае, недолго, но я увидел множество проблем, очень серьёзных, многие в Китае очень знаменитые, «Кьябдже такой-то», «Ринпоче сякой-то», но я по правде скажу, я не могу назвать этих людей по именам, но в Тибете они вообще никто, не только не Ринпоче, но даже и не достойные монахи, а в своём монастыре ведут себя так: учителя не слушают, сутр как следует не читают, как положено не практикуют, в монастыре оставаться не хотят… А когда такие люди вливаются в общество, они надевают личину учителя. И таких очень много, правда.

Поэтому нужно всем быть осмотрительнее, что касается встреч с учителями, конечно с ними можно встречаться, многие учителя несут благословение, и даже простая встреча с ними может улучшить вашу практику. Но ни в коем случае не нужно получать учения. Я расскажу одну свою историю, у меня три учителя, и кроме них троих я больше я больше ни с кем не встречаюсь, я ни перед одним человеком не простираюсь, не потому что у меня нет доверия — я и доверяю им, и уважаю их, но ради своей собственной безопасности, не принимаю… Я не говорю, что другие учителя плохие, просто ради безопасности. Иногда я начинаю думать, что даже к моим троим учителям мне некогда выражать почтение, а если, скажем, добавить ещё двоих, я еле буду ноги волочить. Приведу один маленький пример — когда вы едете на встречу к учителю, он конечно с вас денег не потребует, но ведь вам неловко ехать с пустыми руками, хоть сотню-две, а на следующий день приезжает другой учитель, и снова сотню-две, а послезавтра ещё один учитель, вот и подумайте, триста юаней, а на целый месяц вам сколько понадобится денег? Подумайте сами, ведь и на жизнь-то не хватит, а что уж говорить про практику. Тем, у кого получше с деньгами, конечно, полегче, а если и так не особенно, то уж точно на жизнь не хватит. И если продолжать в этом же духе, каков будет результат? В начале у нас горит энтузиазм, а потом что — приезжает Ринпоче, — «Ой, да я не пойду», ну в самом деле. А если такое происходит, то это уже нехорошо, поэтому давайте лучше все будем усердно практиковать, как встретили учителя, так у него и остались, «Пусть я умру, но у ваших ног, а есть ли вам до меня дело — это уже ваше дело». И именно такое намерение у нас должно быть. Если, допустим, учитель не даёт вам практику, а вы каждый день ходите и просите, то всё равно это нельзя назвать принуждением, вы каждый день просите: «Учитель, передайте мне пожалуйста практику, передайте мне пожалуйста практику», и нет в этом никакой вины, правда, наступит день, когда учитель даже если занят, всё равно передаст вам практику. Бывает некоторые приняли прибежище — и пропали без следа, не знаю куда, даже если я хочу передать практику, я не знаю, где вас искать, вот ведь. Иногда я по-настоящему тревожусь, такой уж у меня характер — раз взялся за дело, то надо нести ответственность, правда. И раз у нас сложились отношения учитель-ученик, то надо нести ответственность за это, вот кто-нибудь принял прибежище, а я и не знаю где он, и как он теперь? Я всегда об этом тревожусь, правда, если он стал моим учеником, а я для него ничего не делаю, это не очень хорошо. Если есть свободная минутка, свяжитесь с учителем, а если учитель живёт поблизости, сходите навестить, тогда хотя бы когда вы будете молиться учителю, он будет знать, кто вы, а если позвоните по телефону, то: «А, знаю…»

Итак, что самое важное, во-первых, чтобы признать учителя, нужно его хорошенько знать, если вы ошиблись в учителе, это беда, так не пойдёт, обязательно нужно хорошенько знать; во-вторых, найти линию передачи — чистую линию передачи — это архиважно; в-третьих, старательно практикуйте. Старательно практиковать — это немало — нужно иметь доверие к учителю, иметь доверие к Дхарме, а если у нас с этим всё в порядке, то больше ничего и не нужно. По правде, если вы уже долгое время практикуете, вы и сами знаете, что видят люди, у которых есть доверие, а что видят люди, у которых нет доверия, ну правда же. Например, один человек с доверием смотрит на учителя, и его сердце преисполнено радости познания Дхармы, он счастлив, по меньшей мере счастлив, а человек, без доверия смотрящий на учителя — ой, тут не так, здесь не то, а на самом деле это у него самого не то и не так. Дело не в учителе, вовсе не в нём, дело в тебе самом. Это как очки, на которых налипло много грязи, наденешь и — ой, какая же тут грязь! — так и чувствуешь. А на самом деле никакой грязи вокруг и нет, это твои очки грязны. И с настроением точно так же. Мы, практикующие, должны настраиваться на благое, а что это значит? Больше думать о достоинствах других, а не об их недостатках. Почему я так говорю? Когда мы думаем о недостатках других, мы идём вслед за ними, когда мы говорим: «Как грязно, он так грязно поступил», мы за ним это повторили и тоже поступили грязно, а это нехорошо. У каждого могут быть недостатки, вряд ли у кого-то их вообще нет, но лучше почаще думайте о достоинствах других, настройте на это свой ум.

(источник)

----------

Aion (09.02.2014), Alex Dharmasiya (10.02.2014), Chza (24.06.2015), Joy (08.09.2014), Legba (12.02.2014), Pedma Kalzang (09.02.2014), Rushny (29.10.2014), Sadhak (09.02.2014), Алекс Андр (09.02.2014), Аурум (09.02.2014), Влад К (09.02.2014), Вова Л. (17.02.2014), Германн (17.02.2014), Говинда (09.02.2014), Пема Ванчук (10.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (10.02.2014), Рэлпей (14.03.2015), Сергей Пара (01.09.2015), Че Линг (12.02.2014), Эделизи (09.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

Остаётся только надеяться. что тот, кто не в "теме", не последует этим советам, "поведясь" на звание: "Ринпоче". Ибо эти советы для для тех, кто в "тему", вошёл, а потом только начал разбираться- куда-же он "вляпался"))

----------

Антончик (10.02.2014), Нико (09.02.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Остаётся только надеяться. что тот, кто не в "теме", не последует этим советам, "поведясь" на звание: "Ринпоче". Ибо эти советы для для тех, кто в "тему", вошёл, а потом только начал разбираться- куда-же он "вляпался"))


Тем, кто не в теме, совет не получать у кого попало каких попало посвящений тоже как нельзя актуален, мне кажется.

----------

Legba (12.02.2014), Антончик (10.02.2014), Сергей Хос (09.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Тем, кто не в теме, совет не получать у кого попало каких попало посвящений тоже как нельзя актуален, мне кажется.


Там в одном месте не "посвящений" а именно учений не получать- что несколько странно))
"... Поэтому нужно всем быть осмотрительнее, что касается встреч с учителями, конечно с ними можно встречаться, многие учителя несут благословение, и даже простая встреча с ними может улучшить вашу практику. Но ни в коем случае не нужно получать учения. Я расскажу..."

----------

Антончик (10.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Остаётся только надеяться. что тот, кто не в "теме", не последует этим советам, "поведясь" на звание: "Ринпоче". Ибо эти советы для для тех, кто в "тему", вошёл, а потом только начал разбираться- куда-же он "вляпался"))


Я наверное не в теме. Объясните, почему?

----------


## Acala

Самое важное , на мой взгляд, сказанно по делу.: "Итк, что самое важное, во-первых, чтобы признать учителя, нужно его хорошенько знать, если вы ошиблись в учителе, это беда, так не пойдёт, обязательно нужно хорошенько знать; во-вторых, найти линию передачи — чистую линию передачи — это архиважно; в-третьих, старательно практикуйте. Старательно практиковать — это немало — нужно иметь доверие к учителю, иметь доверие к Дхарме, а если у нас с этим всё в порядке, то больше ничего и не нужно."
У учителя должна быть чистая линия передачи и он должен соответствовать тем требованиям, которые определены в тантрах. Если учитель соответствует этим требованиям лично у меня к ниму есть доверие . Если же учитель не соответствует этим требованиям то его положение и авторитет в той или иной школе ваджраяны для меня не играет ни какой роли. Например, в отношении учителя который вводит в мандалу  и дает посвящение в Гухьясамаджу тантру есть четкие требования.Я 2 года искал учителя который этим требованиям  соответствует. Потратил много времени но это было для блага всех существ.

----------

Пема Дролкар (10.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Дубинин

> Я наверное не в теме. Объясните, почему?


Потому- что, с одной стороны- описана идеальная секта, с другой стороны, если такие наставления даются своим ученикам- то секта и есть, с третьей стороны- в принципе сказал всё правильно))) (посему и говорю- это выступление- для тех, кто в "теме")) (а дяденька- на "лицо", вполне располагает к доверию..)

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014), Эделизи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Потому- что, с одной стороны- описана идеальная секта, с другой стороны, если такие наставления даются своим ученикам- то секта и есть, с третьей стороны- в принципе сказал всё правильно))) (посему и говорю- это выступление- для тех, кто в "теме"))


Есть один совершенно безопасный способ принятия Прибежища: в собственном уме "который есть Самантабхадра". )))

----------

Aion (09.02.2014), Chza (24.06.2015), Pema Sonam (12.02.2014), Дубинин (09.02.2014), Дхармананда (14.02.2014), Карма Палджор (09.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014), Нико (09.02.2014), Эделизи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Есть один совершенно безопасный способ принятия Прибежища: в собственном уме "который есть Самантабхадра". )))


Это верный способ. )) Но без учителя плохо однако..  :Frown:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> без учителя тоже плохо..


Это правда. Но бывает так, что нет вариантов.
А жыть-то надо как-то ))))

----------

Карма Палджор (09.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> Это правда. Но бывает так, что нет вариантов.
> А жыть-то надо как-то ))))


Эт про меня. Жизнь летит. А учителя все нет. )) Что-то я завралась. Весь форум учителей!  :Kiss:

----------

Сергей Хос (09.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Что-то я завралась. Весь форум учителей!


так кто врет: вы или весь-форум? )))

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

С другой стороны, хорошо иметь несколько учителей. Для надёжности.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014)

----------


## Надежда Хабичевская

> так кто врет: вы или весь-форум? )))


 :Big Grin:  Да я... Кому ж еще? Все остальные наверное обеты держат. ))

----------


## Aion



----------

Надежда Хабичевская (09.02.2014), Эделизи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Acala

Это может быть вот так . Текст "Учения дакини" ( собрание устных Наставлений Гуру Падмасамхавы) 
"Тайная мантра -это Махаяна, а Махаяна это действия на благо другим. Чтобы приносить другим благо, нужно обрести три каи плода. Чтобы обрести каи плода, нужно собрать два накопления. Чтобы собрать два накопления, нужно упражняться в бодхичитте.Необходимо практиковать путь зарождения и завершения как единство. Так или иначе , тантрика без бодхичитты никуда не годится и не является практиком Махаяны."

Гуру Падмасамбхава о прибежище 
" Так или иначе , принятие прибежища заключает в себя всю практику Дхармы. Люди с ложными взглядами этого не понимают".

Падмасамбхава говорит в этом собрании терма  о внешнем прибежище ( Будда, Дхарма, Сангха) и о внутреннем (Гуру,Йидам,Дакини) но
есть также в ваджраяне тайное и истинное прибежище. Их все можно принять у одного Гуру. Но если ваш гуру не ваджрачарья ануттара-йога -тантры то тайное и истинное прибежище у него не принимается.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Падмасамбхава говорит в этом собрании терма  о внешнем прибежище ( Будда, Дхарма, Сангха) и о внутреннем (Гуру,Йидам,Дакини) но
> есть также в ваджраяне тайное и истинное прибежище. Их все можно принять у одного Гуру. Но если ваш гуру не ваджрачарья ануттара-йога -тантры то тайное и истинное прибежище у него не принимается.


Почитайте что-нибудь о сути Прибежища. Например тот же ламрим Гампопы. Абсолбтное Прибежище свойственно не только ваджраяне. И от гуру оно не зависит. Оно в нём не находится.
Тут Хос прав

----------

Ашвария (10.02.2014), Эделизи (10.02.2014)

----------


## Антончик

Тут как бы "принять прибежище" или "получить ваджраянское посвящение", или "считать кого-то своим Учителем и Гуру" или "получать учения и наставления по Дхарме в общем" - это всё разные вещи, и совсем не одно и то же, и всё в одну кучу валить и смешивать как-то странно, и вероятно не стоит этого делать.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Тут как бы "принять прибежище" или "получить ваджраянское посвящение", или "считать кого-то своим Учителем и Гуру" или "получать учения и наставления по Дхарме в общем" - это всё разные вещи, и совсем не одно и то же, и всё в одну кучу валить и смешивать как-то странно, и вероятно не стоит этого делать.


Я не стал уточнять в переводе, но по-моему, очевидно, что под учениями в статье понимаются именно посвящения, а под учителем —учитель Ваджраяны. А что касается принятия прибежища, то некоторые тибетские учителя считают, что к принятию прибежища и обетов нужно относиться не менее ответственно, и хорошо, когда обеты прибежища и тантрические обеты получены у одного и того же учителя— это местный колорит такой.

----------

Нико (10.02.2014)

----------


## Антончик

понятно

----------


## Acala

> Почитайте что-нибудь о сути Прибежища. Например тот же ламрим Гампопы. Абсолбтное Прибежище свойственно не только ваджраяне. И от гуру оно не зависит. Оно в нём не находится.
> Тут Хос прав


Карма Палджор , О *коренном смысле* Прибежища ( именно так дословно по тексту ) я читал по термам Джомо записанными ею, со слов  Падмакары. Ламрим Гампопы наверно очень большая работа , я обязательно ее прочту но сейчас от вас хотелось бы получить ссылку чтобы прочитать о  *Сути Прибежища* в ламриме Гампопы. Интересно сравнить здесь сказанное о Коренном смысле прибежища Падмасамбхавой с тем что писал о Сути Прибежища Гампопа. Но если вы упомянули Гампопу то в его работе "Драгоценое украшение освобождения" в главе 8 говорится о двух традициях принятия прибежища . Эти две традиции принятия прибежища , ритуал и практику прибежища Гампопа в этой работе достаточно детально анализирует. Одна -это традиция Шантидевы а другая -Суварнадвипы. В обоих традициях прибежище принимается в Будде - как изображение Татахагаты , в Дхарме - как книге Махаяны, в Сангхе -как собранию Бодхисаттв." А дальше прибежище имеет два подразделения : обычное и особое, но оба называются истинными . Как объясняется обычное и особое прибежище в этой работе?
 "Принятие обычного прибежища защищает от всего зловредного, трех дурных участей, бесполезных методов и воззрений о преходящих скоплениях. Принятие особого прибежища защищает от принадлежащих Малым Колесницам  и всего низшего."
Далее в изложении Гампопы можно встретить :
Поэтому высокоученым Асангой изречено: "Неистощимое прибежище, вечное прибежище, нерушимое прибежище, истинное прибежище одно-единственное, а именно - Татхагата Архат истинно-совершенный Будда". И далее Гампопа поясняет почему именно так. Вот здесь уже, например, у меня возникают  очень серьезные вопросы. Например, если я принимаю прибежище в Праджняпарамите , представляя ее как красивую молодую женщину и как Мать  всех Будд  - я тогда случайно не попадаю в категорию "богохульствующих элементов" с точки зрения традиции Асанги?
В целом же про некое  *абсолютное прибежище* ,свойственное не только ваджраяне я у Гампопы пока не нашел. В этом тексте он слово ваджраяна не упоминает.У Асанги тоже не нашел. 
По смыслу, текст Гампопы если сравнивать его с терма Джомо, говорит о принятии прибежища в Будде , Дхарме и Сангхе ,которое в терма Джомо называется Внешним или  внешний способ принятия прибежища. И по тексту Гампопы несовсем понятно ( лично мне) нужен ли в этом случаи Учитель. В терма Джомо , записанных со слов Падмакары , кроме внешнего есть и внутренне и тайное. Во всех трех случаях прибежище получают от  учителя. Когда принимается внешнее прибежище имено  от учителя получают Обет прибежища.
Итак , есть Гампопа и изложенные им традиции принятия прибежища и практики восьми ветвей (yan lag brgyad) на основе работ Шантидевы и Суварнадвипы а есть собрание терм Джомо  , открытых тертоном Нянг Рал Нима Осэром и озаглавленных как "Джомо Шулен" где очень кратко но глубоко и структурированно  ,изложенна  практика  Дхармы со слов Падмасамбхавы. Назову это просто - традиция принятия прибежища от Падмасамбхавы. :Smilie:  который родом из страны Удияны.

----------


## Дубинин

> ...
> Поэтому высокоученым Асангой изречено: "Неистощимое прибежище, вечное прибежище, нерушимое прибежище, истинное прибежище одно-единственное, а именно - Татхагата Архат истинно-совершенный Будда". И далее Гампопа поясняет почему именно так. Вот здесь уже, например, у меня возникают  очень серьезные вопросы. Например, если я принимаю прибежище в Праджняпарамите , представляя ее как красивую молодую женщину и как Мать  всех Будд  - я тогда случайно не попадаю в категорию "богохульствующих элементов" с точки зрения традиции Асанги?


В Гелуг, я у многих лам слышал, что основной объект Прибежища- это Дхарма, т.е. Парамита Мудрости и метод обретения..

----------


## Acala

Спасибо. Очень интересно. Мне ,казалось, что  ассоциация Дхармы как ПраджняПарамиты , свойственна только неварцам. Думал, что это их исключительно  "местный" калорит.

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Хорошая статья. Но надо еще в нее вникнуть. И понять, кому это все говорилось.

Правда, гелугпинские мастера рекомендуют опираться на Дхарму в первую очередь, и, например, безошибочным практикующим этой линии будет опираться на предыдущих держателей линии, например, на Цопкапу и почитать его своим коренным гуру. Даже, если он не рядом самолично.

Вообще, опора на истинную Дхарму всегда непогрешима и безошибочна, в чьем бы лице она не давалась. И настоящий учитель об этом говорит в первую очередь. Как ее отличить.

Но я четко знаю, что каждый хороший учитлель каждого ученика своего не оставляет и на многие жизни берет на себя ответственность ему помочь. 

Наверно, надо просто брать полезное у всех учителей, а вот обязательства на себя лишние не стоит брать. И правильные отношения с учителем надо знать, как создавать.

Мне вот эта книга в свое время помогла в себе разобраться, и как себя с учителем надо вести.

----------

Алекс Андр (10.02.2014), Влад К (11.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (10.02.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Наверно, надо просто брать полезное у всех учителей, а вот обязательства на себя лишние не стоит брать.


Нет, не надо так делать.
Вот что пишет про такой подход Патрул Ринпоче:




> Из трактата Йонтэн дзо: Лицемерный ученик
> [1] вводит в заблуждение смиренными речами,
> [2] смотрит на учителя как на мускусного оленя,
> [3] завладевает святой Дхармой, как добытым мускусом, а затем
> [4] разрывает узы обета, поскольку любит только охоту.
> Здесь говорится о том, что нельзя получать Дхарму и практиковать ее, уподобляя гуру мускусному оленю, Дхарму — мускусу, себя — охотнику, а постоянные попытки практиковать — стараниям убить мускусного оленя стрелой или заманить в ловушку. Тот, кто не ценит доброты гуру, использует Дхарму, чтобы накапливать грехи, которые камнем тянут его в ад.

----------

Kit (11.02.2014), Legba (13.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Я другое имела ввиду :Smilie:  Меня учили слушать Дхарму из любых источников, именно согласно махаянской цели овладеть всеми искусными методами.

Хожу порой даже на тхеравадинских учителей и учителей других линий и вообще на любое дхармическое мероприятие поблизости, которое мне кажется благонадежным. И ни разу не было, чтобы не услышала бы для себя что-то новое и полезное. Ну, а связь с твоим учителем, это другое.

Хожу также на ближайшие тантрические учения. Ну, не на все, и не ко всем :Smilie:  Чтобы посмотреть на учителей. Если у тебя есть передачи на аннутарайогутантру, то, думаю, можно и на других йидамах посидеть. Вплотную занимаясь только своим йидамом. :Smilie:  Апириори ценю доброту всех гуру и высших существ, и считаю, что они не слишком огрочатся, если даже если я я буду делать что-то не по правилам, но дхармически корректно, с искренней мотивацией. И полагаю, что они не так-то просты. И не слишком жалеют, что были добры к неблагодарным. :Smilie: 

Надо еще в ученики к ним попасть и приложить для этого усилия. Просто посидеть на занятиях недостаточно.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Карма Палджор , О *коренном смысле* Прибежища ( именно так дословно по тексту ) я читал по термам Джомо записанными ею, со слов  Падмакары. Ламрим Гампопы наверно очень большая работа , я обязательно ее прочту но сейчас от вас хотелось бы получить ссылку чтобы прочитать о  *Сути Прибежища* в ламриме Гампопы.


Та же восьмая глава




> Интересно сравнить здесь сказанное о Коренном смысле прибежища Падмасамбхавой с тем что писал о Сути Прибежища Гампопа. Но если вы упомянули Гампопу то в его работе "Драгоценое украшение освобождения" в главе 8 говорится о двух традициях принятия прибежища . Эти две традиции принятия прибежища , ритуал и практику прибежища Гампопа в этой работе достаточно детально анализирует. Одна -это традиция Шантидевы а другая -Суварнадвипы. В обоих традициях прибежище принимается в Будде - как изображение Татахагаты , в Дхарме - как книге Махаяны, в Сангхе -как собранию Бодхисаттв." А дальше прибежище имеет два подразделения : обычное и особое, но оба называются истинными . Как объясняется обычное и особое прибежище в этой работе?


Вы, кажется, немного кое что упустили. Например вот про это:
Объект также двухчастен: обычные объекты объясняются как Драгоценность Будды, то есть Будда Бхагаван, обладающий полнотой отвержения, мудрости проникновения и величественности; как Драгоценность Дхармы, которая двухчастна: устные наставления в Дхарме, полностью состоящие из двенадцати отделов, и Дхармы проникновения, являющейся Истиной Пути и Истиной Прекращения; и как Драгоценность Сангхи, которая двухчастна: Сангха обычных существ, являющейся сообществом из четырех полных монахов и более, и Благородная Сангха, являющаяся четырьмя парами, или восьмью высшими существами.
Особых объектов три: *объект, находящийся пред лицом, ясно постигаемый объект и истинносущий объект.*
Объект, находящийся пред лицом - это Будда как изображение Татхагаты, Дхарма как книга Махаяны и Сангха как Сангха Бодхисаттв.
Ясно постигаемые объекты - это Будда как обладание самостью трех Тел, Дхарма как святое Учение покоя и нирваны и Сангха как Бодхисаттвы, пребывающие на великих уровнях.
Объектом прибежища, подчиненным истинносущному объекту [как принципу] является единственно Будда

По сути это говорит о том же самом. То бишь про ти уровня понимания прибежища




> Вот здесь уже, например, у меня возникают  очень серьезные вопросы. Например, если я принимаю прибежище в Праджняпарамите , представляя ее как красивую молодую женщину и как Мать  всех Будд  - я тогда случайно не попадаю в категорию "богохульствующих элементов" с точки зрения традиции Асанги?


Асанга где-то здесь на форуме появлялся. можно спросить  :Smilie: 
Можее попытаться вбогоматери принять приибежище ,а потом думать - кто лучше - бог или мать???

По сути учитель для принятия Прибежища не особо нужен. Тут главное сильная вера и стремление.
А в целом - сколько мастеров, столько и мнений

Вот например в чоде Джонанг принимают приибежище и в собственном уме  :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (10.02.2014)

----------


## Acala

А в целом - сколько мастеров, столько и мнений/ 

Это неизбежно. У каждого есть выбор.

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Ламрим Гампопы наверно очень большая работа , я обязательно ее прочту но сейчас от вас хотелось бы получить ссылку чтобы прочитать о  *Сути Прибежища* в ламриме Гампопы. 
> Но если вы упомянули Гампопу то в его работе "Драгоценое украшение освобождения" в главе 8 говорится о двух традициях принятия прибежища . Эти две традиции принятия прибежища , ритуал и практику прибежища Гампопа в этой работе достаточно детально анализирует. Одна -это традиция Шантидевы а другая -Суварнадвипы. В обоих традициях прибежище принимается в Будде - как изображение Татахагаты , в Дхарме - как книге Махаяны, в Сангхе -как собранию Бодхисаттв." А дальше прибежище имеет два подразделения : обычное и особое, но оба называются истинными


Acala, "Драгоценое украшение освобождения", - это и есть Ламрим Дже Гампопы. погуглите что такое Ламрим.
возможно у Вас не очень хороший перевод. там излагаются две традиции. Одна -это традиция Шантидевы а другая - *владыки из* Суварнадвипы. в примечаниях к 9 главе сказано: "это имя относится к Дхармакирти, который был сыном царя этого континента".
 а в тексте о нем говорится: "Владыка из Суварнадвипы из нисходящей традиции высокоученого Асанги, происходящей от благородного Майтрейи".
что касается объекта Прибежища, то там написано:
*Объект также двухчастен*. Объяснение обычных объектов таково: Драгоценность Будды - это Будда-Бхагаван, обладающий полнотой отвержений (всех завес), изначальной мудрости и величественности; *Драгоценность Дхармы двухчастна*: это Дхарма объяснений, в целом состоящая из двенадцати отделов устных наставлений, и Дхарма постижения, являющаяся Истиной Пути и Истиной Прекращения; *Драгоценность Сангхи также двухчастна*: Сангха обычных существ, являющейся сообществом четырех и более полных монахов, и Благородная Сангха, являющаяся  восьмью личностями, соотносящимися с четырьмя уровнями реализации существ (т.е.достигшими уровня "вхождения в поток" и выше).
*Особых объектов три*: объект, находящийся пред нами, яснопостигаемый объект (т.е. объект, представляемый во время медитации) и истинносущий объект (de kho na nyid kyi yul).
*Объект, находящийся пред нами* - это Будда как изображение Татхагаты, Дхарма как книга Учений Махаяны и Сангха как Сангха Бодхисаттв.
*Ясно постигаемый объект* - это Будда, обладающий самосущностью (bdag nyid) трех Тел, Дхарма как истинное Учение Покоя и нирваны и Сангха как Бодхисаттвы, пребывающие на великих уровнях. *Истинносущим объектом* прибежища, является единственно Будда. Это соответствует сказанному в "Непревзойденной протяженности Махаяны":
"Действительно истинной существ
Защитой является единственно Будда"
Почему же Будда способен дать окончательное прибежище? Сказано:
"Потому что Мудрец обладает Дхармакаей
И потому что [для] Сообщества он является конечной [целью]".

----------


## Acala

Спасибо. Вами приведенный перевод отличается от того что я читал.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Вот например в чоде Джонанг принимают приибежище и в собственном уме


не только в джонанг, это и в ньингма встречается

----------


## Нико

> не только в джонанг, это и в ньингма встречается


И даже в гелуг)

----------

Пема Дролкар (11.02.2014)

----------


## Алекс Андр

> Спасибо. Вами приведенный перевод отличается от того что я читал.


такие тексты не понять с одного прочтения даже подготовленным практикам. такой текст надо читать и перечитывать, и просить разъяснений у Учителей, и снова читать. раскрываться он будет очень постепенно.
Например в Сутре Помоста говорится о людях, которые по тысяче раз, по десять тысяч раз перечитали Алмазную Сутру, выучили ее наизусть и все равно продолжали читать. дело не в том, что они любили читать, а читать им было больше нечего. суть именно в том, что по мере чтения убираются завесы и приходит понимание. поэтому многие Учителя советуют читать не все подряд в неограниченном количестве, а изучить что-то одно, но досконально. :Smilie:

----------

Сергей Хос (10.02.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Я другое имела ввиду Меня учили слушать Дхарму из любых источников, именно согласно махаянской цели овладеть всеми искусными методами.


Вы постом ранее написали:




> Но надо еще в нее вникнуть.


Так вот, если в неё вникнуть, то 1) в ней говорится об учениях в контексте Ваджраяны, как я уже писал в теме, кстати 2) в ней настоятельно рекомендуется получать Ваджраянские учения из источников, согласованных с коренным гуру.

А цитату из Патрула Ринпоче я привёл на случай, если кто-то не потрудится вникнуть в то, что вы написали, и поймёт неправильно. Потому что контекст данной темы —Ваджраяна, а вы буквально пишете «Хорошо получить как можно больше учений, взяв на себя как можно меньше обязательств». Может быть, в другом контексте и хорошо, а в этом определённо нет.

----------

Аурум (11.02.2014)

----------


## Антончик

Ну так чтобы понять какой источник хороший, кому верить и т.д. нужно сначала узнать учителей, а не просто случайным образом кого-то выбрать и верить всему что говорят. А как ты узнаешь и поймёшь тот учитель или не тот, если ты не слушал чему он учит и т.д. Слушать учения не означает все их принимать даже если они неправильные. Всегда же рекомендуется анализировать на тему того, соответствует это учению Будды или нет, и всё прочее. Как по вашему без этого? Телепатически? ))))))))

Цонкапа в Ламриме например много на эту тему пишет. Но там не идёт речь, что "встретил первого учителя, получил от него всё, без проверки, и теперь к другим ходить нельзя и слушать нельзя никаких учений, и читать из других источников нельзя и т.д.". Нет такого. Это наверное было бы сектантством. Так же и в других источниках рекомендуется "быть подобным пчеле - брать ото всех не привязываясь к цветку и не истощая его". Это и учений тоже касается.
Про то, что если ты у одного учителя принял ваджраянское посвящение, и поэтому ты не можешь слушать лекции других учителей, и читать книги других учителей и получать посвящения у других учителей - это всё странная очень тема. И она требует более подробного анализа и исследования. Кто, что и зачем говорит.

И опять же. Одни учителя говорят в ответ на прямые вопросы, что можно и даже нужно учиться у разных учителей, а другие - подобные процитированному - что нельзя. Каждый решает сам, советам каких из этих учителей следовать.
опять же, возможно речь идёт о людях, котоые могут всю жизнь с утра до вечера каждывй день куда хотят ездить и с кем хотят общаться. А у нас, у обычных людей из не Москвы, если какой-то один учитель приедет и расскажет лекцию - то у нас больше ничего и нет, потом может через год или через енсколько - приедет ещё один, и ещё что-то расскажет. Вот выбор или слушать тех, кто приезжает и делать выводы. Или вообще ни с кем не контактировать. Возможно обсуждаемый и текст предназначался тем, кто может контактировать без огранчений с кем хочет, и смысл этого послания в том, чтобы уже наконец-то определиться, с кем человек хочет контактировать и у кого учиться. То есть это совет не для всех и не для любой ситуации тогда получится а для конкретной узкой ситуации. Тогда нет никакого смысла рассматривать его в широком общем контексте.

----------

Надежда Хабичевская (11.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Цхультрим, я написала буквально: "Наверно, надо просто брать полезное у всех учителей, а вот обязательства на себя лишние не стоит брать."

Это совершенно нормально, думаю, пойти на посвящение и определиться по ходу, получить ли там просто благословение и зародить связь с Ваджраяной или принять на себя самаи по данному йидаму. Как Вы вообще можете решить, принимать что-то или нет, если вы на этом не присутствуете? И какие есть возможности познакомиться с Учителем, когда он проездом и иногда даже вводных лекций не дает, а сразу передачу?

Допустим, Вам указали, какой йидам Вам нужно практиковать, и Вы ищите, у кого бы получить на него передачу. Но очень много деталей раскрываются именно во время передачи и комментариев на нее. И только там Вы поймете, сможете ли Вы это практиковать. 

Что касается Прибежищ, то если принимать Прибежище вообще в Будде, Дхарме по ее сути и Сангхе, как собрании вообще всех высших существ плюс в собственном уме(а они существуют в первую очередь в нем), то какие вообще ограничения по количеству учителей могут быть? Они все являются представителями одного и того же.

Тут вопрос лишь в том, чтобы не очень понимающие учащиеся не гонялись за набором посвящений и не разбрасывались, а собирали целенаправленно заслуги в том, что им доступно. И чтоб учитель их мог поправить и наставить по ходу.

----------


## Маша_ла

Как интересно)) Я всегда стараюсь принимать посвящения-учения у членов одной семьи, учеников одного учителя. И не чувствую никакой потребности "брать полезное у многих учителей")) или ходить по разным учителям разных направлений)) Хотя могут пройти годы между возможностями получения учений, но меня это нисколько не беспокоит.. Наверное, я - сектант))

----------

Пема Ванчук (11.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (11.02.2014)

----------


## Acala

> такие тексты не понять с одного прочтения даже подготовленным практикам. такой текст надо читать и перечитывать, и просить разъяснений у Учителей, и снова читать. раскрываться он будет очень постепенно.
> Например в Сутре Помоста говорится о людях, которые по тысяче раз, по десять тысяч раз перечитали Алмазную Сутру, выучили ее наизусть и все равно продолжали читать. дело не в том, что они любили читать, а читать им было больше нечего. суть именно в том, что по мере чтения убираются завесы и приходит понимание. поэтому многие Учителя советуют читать не все подряд в неограниченном количестве, а изучить что-то одно, но досконально.


Это нормально. Ведь никто не обещал, что будет легко. И важно, что в ваджраяне есть хороший выбор . Ну, непонимаю я  ламрим Гампопы с его ссылками на сутры, высшие тантры и разных учителей. Это  непроблема- есть выбор . Возьму, прочту книжку "Учения Дакини" где записаны прямые передачи  устных наставлений Падмасамбхавы  и коренной смысл практик трех прибежищ , трех бодхичит,10 благих действий и 10 неблагих действий, 10 парамит, 10 устоев тайной мантры и обеты Бодхисаттвы  мне становится  очень понятным. Ясно, точно и легко пришло это понимание.. Главное ,чтобы это было ясно и точно  понятно еще до принятия прибежища а не после. А сейчас, да, можно почитать точный перевод ламрима Гампопы и уточнить у учителей непонятное.
И если по теме дальше то выбор учителя  всегда должен быть осознаным. Разные учителя приезжают, дают разные передачи. Люди им доверяют. На основании чего доверяют мне сложно сказать. Я искал своего учителя долго и при этом собирал и изучал  все требования которые определены для учителей ваджраяны. Были и сложности с тем что на передачу некоторых тантр есть и свои требования к учителю.И что бы узнать эти требования надо очень много потратить и времени и денюжки. Найти тексты , найти переводчиков и так далее. Поэтому считаю, что мне , с моим осознаным отношением в этом вопросе ,очень повезло ,что одного учителя нашел. Другие же могут  считать что Гуру -Будда , Гуру-Дхарма, Гуру -Сангха и уже только на этом основании доверять. Доверие и на каких принципах и знаниях  оно основанно  -выбор каждого. 

Учитель Падмакара сказал : "Когда практикуешь дхарму от всего сердца, нужен достойный учитель-подлинный и заслуживающий доверия, совершенный Гуру,владеющий непрерывной передачей чистой линии премственности."
Джомо Цогьял спросила: Что значит непрерывная  передача линии преемственности ?
Нужна такая линия преемственности , по которой шла бы непрерывная передача просветления от дхармакаи,самбхогакаи и нирманакаи. Именно такова линия преемственности учителя Падмы. Дхармакая Самантабхадра дал передачу самбхогакаи Амитабхе , который с помощью искусных методов передал ригпа нирманакаи Падмакаре" . кн.  "Учения Дакини"  - Устные наставления Падмасамбхавы , царевне Еше Цогьял ,стр 178

Поэтому в целом и в деталях мне очень хорошо понятно о чем говорит Логнгьянг Ринпочи. В его словах нет ни какого сектанства.

----------


## Дубинин

> Я искал своего учителя долго и при этом собирал и изучал  все требования которые определены для учителей ваджраяны. Были и сложности с тем что на передачу некоторых тантр есть и свои требования к учителю.И что бы узнать эти требования надо очень много потратить и времени и денюжки. Найти тексты , найти переводчиков и так далее. Поэтому считаю, что мне , с моим осознаным отношением в этом вопросе ,очень повезло ,что одного учителя нашел...


Прям заинтриговали,.. А можете (не говоря кто это), сказать; по каким критериям искали, и почему убедились в их наличии у кого-то?

----------


## Kit

Это все верно, но что если у многих практикующих просто нет связи со своим Гуру, у которого они получали Посвящения. Это не говоря уже о "Позвонить Учителю..."

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это совершенно нормально, думаю, пойти на посвящение и определиться по ходу, получить ли там просто благословение и зародить связь с Ваджраяной или принять на себя самаи по данному йидаму.


Почитайте Ламрим, Пема, что ли. Про проверку учителя, про важность вверения учителю и т.д. Совсем там другое написано, нежели «пойти на посвящение и определиться по ходу».

В «Словах моего Всеблагого Учителя» я также не нашёл ничего про «определение по ходу». Там написано такое:




> В первую очередь необходимо уметь проверять учителя. То есть, прежде чем получать у него посвящения и учения, необходимо тщательно его проверить. Если он в полной мере обладает качествами гуру, следуй ему. Если каких-то качеств недостает, — не делай этого.





> И какие есть возможности познакомиться с Учителем, когда он проездом и иногда даже вводных лекций не дает, а сразу передачу?


А зачем обязательно сразу получать посвящение у того, кто проездом? Есть много учителей, которые приезжают регулярно, у которых есть центры, где можно практиковать. Если практиковать в одном центре длительное время, а не бегать по всем учителям и брать посвящения без разбора, рано или поздно и с учителем познакомишься. Можно и к нему поездить на учения, чтобы ускорить процесс.




> Допустим, Вам указали, какой йидам Вам нужно практиковать, и Вы ищите, у кого бы получить на него передачу.


Учитель, который укажет, что нужно практиковать, наверняка или передаст практику сам, или скажет, у кого её получить. А если кто попало мне будет указывать, то почему я должен его слушать?

----------

Legba (13.02.2014), Антончик (12.02.2014), Влад К (14.02.2014)

----------


## Acala

> Прям заинтриговали,.. А можете (не говоря кто это), сказать; по каким критериям искали, и почему убедились в их наличии у кого-то?


Нет в этом ни какой интриги. Мне неудобно понимать что Вас чем-то я заинтриговал.  Я  просто много не понимаю. Здесь есть куда более знающие и добрые  практики учения Будды, чем я. Поэтому мне нужно избегать Резких слов , как одно из 10 неблагих действий ,а именно не сообщать по секрету того, что может ранить другого человека.  Ради благополучия Сангхи. Секрет  же связан в том числе  с аннутара-йога -тантрами и текстами комментариями к ним. На все что мною было найдено , ни каких благословений на публикацию и раскрытие информации я не получал. Был бы просто ученным  востоковедом и зарабатывал бы на публикациях тантр и комментраиев к ним ,ответил бы на ваш вопрос более детально.

----------


## Карма Палджор

> Спасибо. Вами приведенный перевод отличается от того что я читал.


Это как раз тот перевод который был переведен Ерохиным и был издан. Он же есть и в сети. полное название сейчас не кажу, по причине склероза. Но часть названия ламрима Гампопы - Драгцоенное украшение освобождения. Алекс Андр вам привел часть того перевода что есть и в сети и в книге. Честно говоря при помощи Бориса когда-то и смог хоть чуть-чуть понять ламрим

----------


## Legba

Строго говоря, употребление в анализе "верного уподобления" -_ я больной, Гуру - врач, обучение - лечение_ - снимает многие вопросы.
"Я видел врача один раз издалека, но ведь он меня лечит?" Нет, не лечит.
"Стоит ли мне набрать побольше рецептов и процедур, а уж потом смотреть, что поможет?" Нет, не стоит.
"Меня лично этот врач никогда не обследовал, но он такой знаменитый - наверняка мне поможет". Нет, не поможет.
 :Big Grin:

----------

Влад К (13.02.2014), Сергей Хос (13.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Строго говоря, употребление в анализе "верного уподобления" -_ я больной, Гуру - врач, обучение - лечение_ - снимает многие вопросы.
> "Я видел врача один раз издалека, но ведь он меня лечит?" Нет, не лечит.
> "Стоит ли мне набрать побольше рецептов и процедур, а уж потом смотреть, что поможет?" Нет, не стоит.
> "Меня лично этот врач никогда не обследовал, но он такой знаменитый - наверняка мне поможет". Нет, не поможет.


Тогда из этого следует, что:

- Я много раз и постоянно вижу врача вблизи. Это меня лечит? - Да.
- Я взял у него только один рецепт. Стоит ли смотреть, поможет ли он? --  Стоит.
- Меня этот врач лично обследовал, но у него нет никакого имени.  Поможет ли он наверняка? -- Поможет.

----------


## Legba

> Тогда из этого следует, что:
> 
> - Я много раз и постоянно вижу врача вблизи. Это меня лечит? - Да.
> - Я взял у него только один рецепт. Стоит ли смотреть, поможет ли он? --  Стоит.
> - Меня этот врач лично обследовал, но у него нет никакого имени.  Поможет ли он наверняка? -- Поможет.


Нет, не следует. Что за нелепая мысль?
Если я сейчас выйду из дома, я не встречу на улице слона.
Это же не означает, автоматом, что я встречу его, оставшись дома.
Стоит все же различать* необходимое* и *достаточное*.
"Личное обследование" - *необходимый* фактор, но из этого не следует, что он *достаточный*.

----------

Alex (13.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Нет, не следует. Что за нелепая мысль?
> Если я сейчас выйду из дома, я не встречу на улице слона.
> Это же не означает, автоматом, что я встречу его, оставшись дома.
> Стоит все же различать* необходимое* и *достаточное*.
> "Личное обследование" - *необходимый* фактор, но из этого не следует, что он *достаточный*.


Вот и я о том же. Это была лжелогика). А истина, как всегда, где-то посередине....

----------


## Legba

> Вот и я о том же. Это была лжелогика). А истина, как всегда, где-то посередине....


Где посередине?? Между лжелогикой и логикой??

----------

Alex (13.02.2014), Сергей Хос (13.02.2014)

----------


## Нико

> Где посередине?? Между лжелогикой и логикой??


Нет, между твоими пунктами и моими). По поводу "отдалённости учителя". Конечно, говорить о том, что учитель может быть "врачом", если увидеть его только раз, -- это утрирование. Но если учителя видишь раз в несколько лет, например, и в эти короткие моменты встречи с ним твоё сознание и сердце получает такое благословение и духовную помощь, что происходят изменения, -- значит, этого учителя можно назвать врачом. С другой стороны, можно постоянно находиться рядом с учителем, и в итоге лишь начнём замечать в нём всё больше изъянов. Как сказано у Цонкапы, с учителем надо находиться на надлежащем расстоянии.

ЗЫ. Я вот буквально на днях встретилась со своим учителем, впервые за несколько лет, и очерствевшее сердце опять заиграло. В голове звучало: "Ко мне наконец-то приехали мои учителя". Не сочтите за сопли.

----------

Антончик (13.02.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> Строго говоря, употребление в анализе "верного уподобления" -_ я больной, Гуру - врач, обучение - лечение_ - снимает многие вопросы.


тогда уж: "я - больной, Дхарма - лекарство, Будда - врач, прописывающий лекарство самсарным существам"

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Строго говоря, употребление в анализе "верного уподобления" -_ я больной, Гуру - врач, обучение - лечение_ - снимает многие вопросы.


А ведь можно наверное вместо того, чтобы сразу бросаться применять лекарство, окончить, типа, медицинский институт и вылечиться самому.
Тогда как-то все встает на места: я - ученик, учитель - учитель, обучение - обучение ))))
Интересно, а почему такая парадигма не рассматривается?
И с разными учителями проблема отпадает: они просто читают разные курсы, а есть еще семинары, коллоквиумы, практические занятия да и много чего.

----------


## Legba

> тогда уж: "я - больной, Дхарма - лекарство, Будда - врач, прописывающий лекарство самсарным существам"


"Тогда уж?" А источник? ))




> 1.2.2.1. Четыре уподобления Из Гандавъюха-сутры  :
> Сын благородной семьи! 
> [1] Уподобляй себя больному; 
> [2] Уподобляй Дхарму лекарству; 
> *[3] Уподобляй учителя искусному врачу;*
> [4] Уподобляй постоянную практику лечению, которое обязательно победит болезнь.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2014)

----------


## Антончик

> "Тогда уж?" А источник? ))


Честно говоря не помню, но по моему где-то в Сутрах, Будда уподоблялся врачу.

Если вы скажете, что Будда это не учитель а только хуже учителя, тогда ваши претензии будут обоснованными ))))) опять же, если в контексте ваджраяны - если мы принимаем посвящение, то Учитель - он же и Будда )

----------


## Legba

> А ведь можно наверное вместо того, чтобы сразу бросаться применять лекарство, окончить, типа, медицинский институт и вылечиться самому.
> Тогда как-то все встает на места: я - ученик, учитель - учитель, обучение - обучение ))))
> Интересно, а почему такая парадигма не рассматривается?
> И с разными учителями проблема отпадает: они просто читают разные курсы, а есть еще семинары, коллоквиумы, практические занятия да и много чего.


Эллины, как обычно, ищут мудрости)))
Почему не рассматривается? У меня довольно циничный взгляд на этот момент.
Прошу заранее простить, если что.
Я совершенно уверен, что выучиться на Геше/Кхенпо с интеллектуальной точки зрения не многим сложнее, чем получить западное высшее образование.
А образование в области математики, юриспруденции или медицины - возможно и потруднее будет.
Однако, когда речь идет о должности Наставника (приносившей в Тибете массу бонусов) система должна защищать себя,
дабы Учителями не становились абы кто. Соответственно, дабы Учение принималось близко к сердцу (а не было набором знаний),
необходима определенная перепрошивка. 
В первую очередь - создать ощущение проблемы ("ты, чувак, болен").
Во вторую - предложить решение проблемы ("у нас есть доктор и лекарство"), причем эксклюзивное ("поможет *только* наше лекарство").
В третью - сделать момент решения проблемы далеким и неверифицируемым.
В четвертых - узурпировать право верификации момента "исцеления" (Германн называет это "кооптацией").

А ежели каждый сможет быть Гуру, просто получив *образование* -
это что же будет?! :EEK!:

----------

Alex (13.02.2014), Аурум (13.02.2014), Дубинин (14.02.2014), Сергей Хос (13.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (13.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Эллины, как обычно, ищут мудрости)))


что иудеям безумие, а эллинам соблазн, то буддистам - мудрость ))))




> ...
> А ежели каждый сможет быть Гуру, просто получив образование - это что же будет?!


Брось, это все по совершенно другим принципам должно работать. Просто эти принципы в западную ментальность не "кооптируются".
Вот и приходится искать варианты.

----------

Atmo Kamal (16.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (14.02.2014)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

> Почитайте Ламрим, Пема, что ли. Про проверку учителя, про важность вверения учителю и т.д. Совсем там другое написано, нежели «пойти на посвящение и определиться по ходу».


Да. Но рано или поздно наступает момент, когда ты остаешься один на один сам с собой и собственным умом, и вся ответственность только твоя. И все выглядит совершенно иначе. Зависит от понимания пустотности явлений.

----------

Сергей Хос (14.02.2014)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Да. Но рано или поздно наступает момент, когда ты остаешься один на один сам с собой и собственным умом, и вся ответственность только твоя. И все выглядит совершенно иначе. Зависит от понимания пустотности явлений.


Только б не остаться один на один с собственным умом раньше чем поймёшь пустотность явлений.

----------

Аньезка (14.02.2014), Карма Палджор (14.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (15.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (14.02.2014), Сергей Хос (14.02.2014)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Только б не остаться один на один с собственным умом раньше чем поймёшь пустотность явлений.


дык ведь пустотность явлений понимают один на один с собственным умом, не иначе.
Так что вариантов, в сущности, и нет ))))

----------

Карма Палджор (14.02.2014), Надежда Хабичевская (15.02.2014), Пема Дролкар (14.02.2014), Цхултрим Тращи (14.02.2014)

----------


## Acala

Namo buddhāya gurave namo dharmmāya tāyine |

 namaḥ saṅghāya mahate tribhyo'pi satataṁ namaḥ ||



 ratnatrayaṁ me śaraṇaṁ sarvvaṁ pratidiśāmyagham |

 anumode jagatpuṇyaṁ buddhabodhau dadhe manaḥ ||



 ābodheḥ śaraṇaṁ yāmi buddhaṁ dharmmaṁ gaṇottamam |

 bodhau cittaṁ karomyepa svaparārthaprasiddhaye ||



 utpādayāmi varabodhicittaṁ

 nimantrayāmyahaṁ sarvvasattvān |

 iṣṭāṁ cariṣye varabodhicārikāṁ

 buddho bhaveyaṁ jagato hitāya||






Так  собственный ум это -

vajreṇa śūnyatā proktā sattvena jñānamātratā |

 tādātmyamanayoḥ siddhaṁ vajrasattvasvabhāvataḥ ||

 śūnyatākṛpayorbhedaḥ pradīpālokayoriva |

 śūnyatākṛpayoraikyaṁ pradīpālokayoriva ||

Источник  Advaya vajra samgraha/

Или  просто Бодхичитта.

----------


## Нико

> Так  собственный ум это и есть -Бодхичитта. Юганадха Шуньи и Карану.


Пока бодхичиттой не сделается он.

----------


## Acala

He Vajra !  Да,  это практика бодхичитты. Юганадха Шуньи и Каруны.

----------


## Atmo Kamal

А сколько ж возмущений то было по-поводу рекомендаций, что Оле Нидал давал своим ученикам касательно хождения по другим учителям.  :Smilie:

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> А сколько ж возмущений то было по-поводу рекомендаций, что Оле Нидал давал своим ученикам касательно хождения по другим учителям.


В статье говорится об учителях Ваджраяны, а Оле Нидал не является учителем Ваджраяны.

----------

Alex (17.02.2014), Pedma Kalzang (17.02.2014), Ашвария (17.02.2014), Нико (18.02.2014), Падма Осел (17.02.2014)

----------


## Германн

> Есть один совершенно безопасный способ принятия Прибежища: в собственном уме "который есть Самантабхадра". )))


При круглосуточном ригпа.

----------

